# Heavyocity's FORZO: Modern Brass is Now Available!



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey all! As you might have heard by now, we're launching our newest flagship, *FORZO: Modern Brass*, on August 20th (this Monday!). It's an orchestral brass VI that our team recorded out at _Skywalker Sound_. We've put up a couple of demos to show off what this thing can do, but we'll have lots more demos and videos going up on Monday. The two featured tracks today were composed by award-winning composers _Richard Jacques_ and _Jason Graves_. You can check them out at https://heavyocity.com/FORZO-First-Listen/ (Heavyocity.com/FORZO-First-Listen) or they're included below:





Enjoy!

-CJ @ Heavyocity


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 16, 2018)

Haha, 20th August is literally my birthday.....and this does sound good.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 16, 2018)

Consider Heavy the *most* innovative, impressive and just F'n awesome company since the day I first discovered Evolve...they've never disappointed and they keep upping their game. EMOTION is their signature... and it just blows the rest away... Instant buy this Monday. Knew it would be brass after 5 seconds of the sneak peak....

Thanks, you maniacs!!! Absolutely love you folks...and truly appreciate the sneak peak...and the songs are lovely... sucked me right in... really capped off an already amazing day!


----------



## fiestared (Aug 16, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Consider Heavy the *most* innovative, impressive and just F'n awesome company since the day I first bought Evolve...they've never disappointed and they keep upping their game. EMOTION is their signature... and it just blows the rest away... Instant buy this weekend. Knew it would be brass after 5 seconds of the sneak peak....
> 
> Thanks, you maniacs!!! Absolutely love you folks...


Agree


----------



## TheSigillite (Aug 16, 2018)

Any word on the cost for this? Great sound!


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 17, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> Any word on the cost for this? Great sound!


Probably expensive, but like everything from Heavyocity, I’m waiting with high expectations.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 17, 2018)

This is their Brass offering so assume it'll follow Novo...which is their Strings offering. NOVO is $549 I got it at intro and saved a bit... Same for Gravity...another "Mothership" for sounds design. Both are high quality engines with a ton of content. Lots of whining about the high cost for each release but subsequent Expansions have been $100-150

Assume this will be the the same .. For Brass The big mama .. In the $500 realm with loads of content .. If that's too costly just wait for Expansions which are fast cheaper and don't need the mothership...

Note... followup... just noticed wording of the Heavy post... "flagship"... so my guess is likely correct... but I like "mothership" better...


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 17, 2018)

Really does sound full, I have always loved Jason's arrangements too. Good combo 

-DJ


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 18, 2018)

Vastman said:


> This is their Brass offering so assume it'll follow Novo...which is their Strings offering. NOVO is $549 I got it at intro and saved a bit... Same for Gravity...another "Mothership for sounds design. Both are high quality engines with a ton of content. Lots of whining about the high cost for each release but subsequent Expansions have been $100-150
> 
> Assume this will be the the same .. For Brass The big mama .. In the $500 realm with loads of content .. If that's too costly just wait for Expansions which are fast cheaper and don't need the mothership...



Unfortunately I think you are right. Hopefully it's a bit cheaper than novo or there is an amazing intro deal.


----------



## Wolf68 (Aug 18, 2018)

hmmm...catched my Attention. sounds fresh & promising!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Aug 18, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> hmmm...catched my Attention. sounds fresh & promising!



Agree. Interested in this one!


----------



## VinRice (Aug 18, 2018)

Just when you think you're out, they drag you back in...

This sounds effing awesome.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 18, 2018)

VinRice said:


> Just when you think you're out, they drag you back in...
> 
> This sounds effing awesome.


Just listened to this on my Genelec's.... Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 19, 2018)

Have been listening more closely to these demos. From 1.26 secs in the 1st track (levithian) sounds fantastic. Very Inceptionesque. Not totally convinced by the start of the track (up to 24 secs) as much, but most of it is brilliant.

The low end especially sound wonderful.

I think they should call it INCEPTIONO: Modern Brass 

I will be interested to see what is included in terms of articulations, and whether there will be a wealth of more traditional articulations/playing types.


----------



## Cinebient (Aug 19, 2018)

Finally a reason to welcome a Monday again


----------



## BezO (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice!

Seems like a similar concept to Output's Analog Brass & Winds, which I already have.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 20, 2018)

Videos up on YT


----------



## Eric G (Aug 20, 2018)

Insta-Buy! Two Words: "Brass Designer"


----------



## Eric G (Aug 20, 2018)

Heavyocity site is cratering. I have no choice but to throw money at the screen.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 20, 2018)

Eric G said:


> Heavyocity site is cratering. I have no choice but to throw money at the screen.


Oh MY !!!!!!!!! Soo Good. Heavyocity has made it again and again.
What an epic sound.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 20, 2018)

Eric G said:


> Heavyocity site is cratering. I have no choice but to throw money at the screen.


 
We think it might be back up! We got hit with a TON of traffic when we pushed out the launch email. Working on keeping it going! Thanks for your patience! And thanks for the kind words so far! We're really excited about this release!


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 20, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We think it might be back up! We got hit with a TON of traffic when we pushed out the launch email. Working on keeping it going! Thanks for your patience! And thanks for the kind words so far! We're really excited about this release!



Are there any plans for true legato with this library (maybe a future pack)? I was disappointed to see it omitted and i was going to buy it for my birthday today, which is now ruined


----------



## Eric G (Aug 20, 2018)

Confirmed back up. Bought and downloaded. Goodbye for a while.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 20, 2018)

As I wake up to raging firestorms all around the pacific northwest...making it dangerous to go outside and try to breathe, my "Heavy" heart is lifted by the gift that'll keep me safely inside all day...

Thanks for the extra Novo discount! Downloading now... U folks rock!!!

Note: Even Connect is swamped! FWIW, after a crash I just waited a few minutes & restarted it... download is continuing from where it crashed.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 20, 2018)

OMG!!! Snapshots in Brass Designer bring wafting chills of emotional angst, aptly reflecting the Pure Brass EMOTION I've been searching for...

Not coming up for air for awhile... at least it's breathable inside with 2 HEPA systems running constantly...

Songwriter's dream come true... Thank you Heavy folk... your timing is impeccable!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Vastman said:


> OMG!!! Snapshots in Brass Designer bring wafting chills of emotional angst, aptly reflecting the Pure Brass EMOTION I've been searching for...
> 
> Not coming up for air for awhile... at least it's breathable inside with 2 HEPA systems running constantly...
> 
> Songwriter's dream come true... Thank you Heavy folk... your timing is impeccable!


It's Brass time. ....66 tubas by 8dio .....and now Talos by AI and this Brass giant by Hy. Having Novo, i can imagine what we can do with Brass.....oh my......gigantic sounds....and the sounds design. ...and the loops.....ahhhhhhhh !!!!!

Novo is Fantastic but this must be way above...


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Aug 21, 2018)

Once again @Heavyocity Media raises the bar of quality and shows how it's done  Excellent work guys!


----------



## Cinebient (Aug 21, 2018)

All i can say is....my god this thing blows the clouds from the sky. 
Wonderful! 
This tool just makes me happy and puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Ric4001 (Aug 21, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> It's Brass time. ....66 tubas by 8dio .....and now Talos by AI and this Brass giant by Hy. Having Novo, i can imagine what we can do with Brass.....oh my......gigantic sounds....and the sounds design. ...and the loops.....ahhhhhhhh !!!!!
> 
> Novo is Fantastic but this must be way above...



What is Talos by AI? I googled that and found nothing.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ric4001 said:


> What is Talos by AI? I googled that and found nothing.


On their facebook page. It s a new vst.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> All i can say is....my god this thing blows the clouds from the sky.
> Wonderful!
> This tool just makes me happy and puts a smile on my face.


Yes the sound is sooo cinematic. Very epic and the effect articulations are AWESOME.


----------



## brenneisen (Aug 21, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> On their facebook page. It s a new vst.



thank you for not being clear and making someone ask again: what's AI?


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 21, 2018)

daniel james is live on twitch atm and playing with it.


----------



## geronimo (Aug 21, 2018)

One link, please ?
EDIT: I have found it .


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 21, 2018)

brenneisen said:


> thank you for not being clear and making someone ask again: what's AI?


Audio Imperia.

And link to Daniel James' Twitch stream of FORZO:


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 21, 2018)

geronimo said:


> One link, please ?


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 21, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Audio Imperia.
> 
> And link to Daniel James' Twitch stream of FORZO:




Oh interesting. They mention it has proper legato as well.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

brenneisen said:


> thank you for not being clear and making someone ask again: what's AI?


Oh forgive me. AI is Audio Imperia....I always say AI ....always......Tought you knew it...


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Oh interesting. They mention it has proper legato as well.


OH DJ is back . Super Cool !!! Thanks soooo much. Following live. Soooo Cool ! Sooo good . And the sounds !!!


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 22, 2018)

With the Daniel James playthrough and Don Bodin first look video, there’s already many hours of testing available, on top of the videos from Heavyocity.

With all the ravings from buyers, and the fact that I love previous Heavyocity offerings, only my wallet can stop me from getting this now.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 23, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> With the Daniel James playthrough and Don Bodin first look video, there’s already many hours of testing available, on top of the videos from Heavyocity.
> 
> With all the ravings from buyers, and the fact that I love previous Heavyocity offerings, only my wallet can stop me from getting this now.


Can your wallet repel libraries of this magnitude?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2018)

@Heavyocity Media ,

Why did you decide to omit Legato articulations in Forzo ?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 24, 2018)

Legato - expansion pack? I'd pay for that. The bones are simply stunning.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 24, 2018)

We decided not to do legato in this one because we wanted to expand on what some of the other brass libraries are doing (and doing well). But anything is possible in the future! We've always loved the power and force (hence "FORZO") of big cinematic brass here, and decided to focus on different techniques and performances in addition to the core articulations to make a truly unique collection of samples.
-Ari @ heavyocity


----------



## geronimo (Aug 24, 2018)

FORZO benefits from the contributions of version 5.3. of KONTAKT (ui_width) .


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 24, 2018)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We decided not to do legato in this one because we wanted to expand on what some of the other brass libraries are doing (and doing well). But anything is possible in the future! We've always loved the power and force (hence "FORZO") of big cinematic brass here, and decided to focus on different techniques and performances in addition to the core articulations to make a truly unique collection of samples.
> -Ari @ heavyocity


Ari, are you being selective when choosing to answer questions directly directed to you in this thread?


----------



## biggiantcircles (Aug 24, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Really does sound full, I have always loved Jason's arrangements too. Good combo
> 
> -DJ



Watching you screw around with it in your overview video is what's pushing me over the edge on this one. Layering it with the strings, mmm, tasty!


----------



## Vastman (Aug 24, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Ari, are you being selective when choosing to answer questions directly directed to you in this thread?



While this question was not directed at me I need to respond... as I think the answer is obvious and I appreciate Heavy's time spent responding to the threads on VIC

Ari is a great guy ... Has personally taken time to answer questions I've had over the years & has taken care of issues I've emailed him about. I try not to ask stupid questions ..

Time is a precious commodity. Do your own homework Appreciate the time we get. Often people ask stupid and/or lazy things already answered...Whether it's Spitfire, OT, HOC or others who still participate here... in my experience creators answer decent queries and ignore blather...

I own FORZO & I've followed all FORZO VIC stuff on this amazing creation and I feel Heavy has responded well...if you're asking for details on future products .. Forget it. A smart company keeps its options open. Overcommitting is dangerous and from the answers given already, you should see Hoc ain't going there ..

Gratitude .. Seems lost on many these days

What's your trip? Be specific


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 24, 2018)

Vastman said:


> While this question was not directed at me I need to respond... as I think the answer is obvious and I appreciate Heavy's time spent responding to the threads on VIC
> 
> Ari is a great guy ... Has personally taken time to answer questions I've had over the years & has taken care of issues I've emailed him about. I try not to ask stupid questions ..
> 
> ...


huh!!?? what does Gratitude have to do with this? I just want to know if this is the start of a platform that can be relied upon in the future.. people who know me on this forum know i feel bitter about OT not touching their Eclipse platform (engine).
And this comes a complete opposite of what you portray this.. i am not sour.. i am on the contrary very excited about the potential of this library. Feels a little awkward that i got absolutely no answer.. even a “sorry we don’t know.. too early”. 6 words.. takes 6 seconds to write.
Anyway please please please don’t respond (i won’t beyond this as i have too many things keeping me busy). thank you.


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 24, 2018)

I can’t work out which question on this thread didn’t get answered.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 24, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> I can’t work out which question on this thread didn’t get answered.


Agree...maybe I misconstrued the tone of the question but I felt sometimes we presume too much... and before posting I searched the thread to see wtf c-wave was asking about... found nothing. Got perturbed with the vague insinuation about selective answering, which I felt was disrespectful.

Aparantly he wanted to know whether this platform is the start of something that can be relied on in the future... because of a bad experience with another company... even though he never asked the question.

Easy answer... Yes. Examples: Gravity engine... 4 new addons/expansions since release NOVO (String Designer) 2 expansions so far... I'm sure there'll be more... FORZO... brass designer... just getting started. Heavyocity's patterns are well established.

My point was also people ask a bunch of dumb things and we should not expect answers to everything... furthermore, WE should provide answers for each other, whenever possible, as this is a great thing about the forum. There are MANY forums and other things going on... in any new release for the Heavies and others who give us some of their time.

Gonna get back to FORZO... What a BEAST!!! Best VI release of the year in my humble opinion,,,


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 24, 2018)

Aha, found it: question was on another thread. And there was an answer on the same thread from Ari, just not the one I suspect C-Wave wanted: #125


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 24, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> Aha, found it: question was on another thread. And there was an answer on the same thread from Ari, just not the one I suspect C-Wave wanted: #125


aaah thanks for that. i just read his email reply.. (and the last line where he says “anything is possible” was all i wanted to hear.) I didn’t know there was two threads to the same topic so i assumed that my question went unanswered.. my bad!


----------



## asinclaire (Aug 25, 2018)

This does look interesting. Really a shame about no legato. 

And the intro price looks good.


----------



## procreative (Aug 25, 2018)

In my humble opinion, Legato with Brass is a bit over-rated anyway. And the main focus with this library is powerful brass suited to bombastic work. In such music Legato is not such a feature, its much more rhythmic and requires more attack on the notes.

I have been experimenting lately with non-Legato patches and in my opinion, strings aside, there is little to choose between playing monophonically vs legato transitions (and some devs legato is distinctly odd sounding anyway).

Nobody complained that loudly about Metropolis Ark having no Brass Legatos as its designed for heavy duty lines not flowing lead melodies.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Aug 25, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> aaah thanks for that. i just read his email reply.. (and the last line where he says “anything is possible” was all i wanted to hear.) I didn’t know there was two threads to the same topic so i assumed that my question went unanswered.. my bad!


C-Wave - So sorry about missing the answer in this thread. I thought we had caught them all in both threads. 
-Ari


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 26, 2018)

asinclaire said:


> This does look interesting. Really a shame about no legato.
> 
> And the intro price looks good.


No need for legato here. Big sound , many many articulations. For legatos, other developers have it.
But here we have big sounding arts. Hybrids and loops. That's what i need.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 26, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> No need for legato here. Big sound , many many articulations. For legatos, other developers have it.
> But here we have big sounding arts. Hybrids and loops. That's what i need.



I disagree.

This needs to have a legato expansion pack before i consider buying it. Tacking on a legato patch from a different library would not be ideal from a coherency perspective.

Legato is essential from a realism perspective when writing exposed melodic passages and is the reason the start of their first demo track doesn't sound convincing ( the rest of the track sounds great).

Hopefully this is a potential plan as a pack. Not sure what else they could do in terms of add on packs otherwise (apart from more muted stuff maybe)


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 26, 2018)

I mostly use legato in Horn, 

Of course, we always welcome legato in expansion pack.


----------



## Eric G (Aug 26, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> I disagree.
> 
> This needs to have a legato expansion pack before i consider buying it. Tacking on a legato patch from a different library would not be ideal from a coherency perspective.
> 
> ...



Legato for a 12 Horn Ensemble? LMAO! Ok, right. 

The only thing you can expect is scripted legato and I bet you and many others won't be satisfied with that. You can't be all things to all people.

It's ok for you to not buy a library because it doesn't have legato. And its ok for you to request it. But good luck with that and just know that the library was targeted to be a bombastic,beast mode, trailer Brass library with no delicate sensibilities. I thought that was obvious in the demos, videos, features packaging etc...

Next up Solo instruments right? Like many others have said, there are many Brass libraries to choose from.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 26, 2018)

Eric G said:


> Legato for a 12 Horn Ensemble? LMAO! Ok, right.
> 
> 
> .



Audio Imperia literally just released a 12 horn product with true legato..


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 26, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Audio Imperia literally just released a 12 horn product with true legato..



……… and the FORZO Intro discount almost pays for it.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 26, 2018)

Eric G said:


> But good luck with that and just know that the library was targeted to be a bombastic,beast mode, trailer Brass library with no delicate sensibilities. I thought that was obvious in the demos, videos, features packaging etc...



Hmm, I would actually have thought from the fact that they have a dedicated “pp” articulation and the general assessment that it has a rounder, warmer tone than other libraries (as described by @WindcryMusic) then it is by no means a given that it has no delicate sensibilities.

Am I mistaken?


----------



## Eric G (Aug 26, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Hmm, I would actually have thought from the fact that they have a dedicated “pp” articulation and the general assessment that it has a rounder, warmer tone than other libraries (as described by @WindcryMusic) then it is by no means a given that it has no delicate sensibilities.
> 
> Am I mistaken?



So let me understand. After opening each tutorial video to a blast of the BRAAAM articulation. After listening to each hard hitting Demo, after watching the playthroughs, your impression is that the FORZO can be targeted delicate orchestrations?

I would recommend Cinebrass PRO or even 8dio's Century Brass for more delicate orchestrations. I certainly wouldn't recommend Metropolis Ark or Trailer Brass.

And one patch at pp out of 84 patches for Horns? Yes, I would say you are mistaken. And recording one pp patch vs legato note transitions for a 12 piece ensemble is just not comparable in terms of effort by the developer.

Fortunately the good guys at Heavyocity provide the Manual and Patch lists beforehand. Maybe this can provide a clearer picture of what the intention of the library



https://heavyocity.com/Downloads/FORZO_UserManual.pdf
https://heavyocity.com/Downloads/FORZO_Content_List.pdf


----------



## Eric G (Aug 26, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Audio Imperia literally just released a 12 horn product with true legato..



I know, I bought Jaeger which uses the same legato script, and not to disparage Audio Imperia at all, but I don't prefer the legato. Hence my opinion on legato's absence from FORZO.

In addition to the likely hood Heavyocity is going go back to Skywalker Sound Stage with 12 more horn players and other section players, record legato transitions to match the current FORZO sonic characteristics is unrealistic. Then sell it for an expansion price of $99-150?

And based on your comments about price of Talos being too expensive on its announcement thread, I don't think you will go for the expansions. 

But hey, maybe I am totally wrong. Its just my opinion.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 26, 2018)

Eric G said:


> So let me understand. After opening each tutorial video to a blast of the BRAAAM articulation. After listening to each hard hitting Demo, after watching the playthroughs, your impression is that the FORZO can be targeted delicate orchestrations?
> 
> I would recommend Cinebrass PRO or even 8dio's Century Brass for more delicate orchestrations. I certainly wouldn't recommend Metropolis Ark or Trailer Brass.
> 
> ...



Jeez relax, you mistake my question for a statement. I have no dog in this race. 

You seem to be saying that it has absolutely NO capability to deal with delicate moments. I’ve seen a couple of things that lead me to think that’s not the case. that’s not the same thing as saying it’s DESIGNED for that. CLEARLY that’s not the case.

But again I’m ASKING, not STATING.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 27, 2018)

Eric G said:


> I know, I bought Jaeger which uses the same legato script, and not to disparage Audio Imperia at all, but I don't prefer the legato. Hence my opinion on legato's absence from FORZO.
> 
> In addition to the likely hood Heavyocity is going go back to Skywalker Sound Stage with 12 more horn players and other section players, record legato transitions to match the current FORZO sonic characteristics is unrealistic. Then sell it for an expansion price of $99-150?
> 
> ...



Their pack prices seem to be pretty consistent. I don't see why recording legato for all sections is any different to the extra recordings and content they did for the Novo packs.


----------



## Eric G (Aug 27, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Jeez relax, you mistake my question for a statement. I have no dog in this race.
> 
> You seem to be saying that it has absolutely NO capability to deal with delicate moments. I’ve seen a couple of things that lead me to think that’s not the case. that’s not the same thing as saying it’s DESIGNED for that. CLEARLY that’s not the case.
> 
> But again I’m ASKING, not STATING.



Apologies if I came off aggressive.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 27, 2018)

Eric G said:


> So let me understand. After opening each tutorial video to a blast of the BRAAAM articulation. After listening to each hard hitting Demo, after watching the playthroughs, your impression is that the FORZO can be targeted delicate orchestrations?



The fact that Heavyocity targeted their tutorials and advertising to the main crowd of potential customers who are making trailer music and who want "all BRAAAM, all the time" does not indicate that is all the library can do, or even that this is necessarily what the library is best at. My first-hand observations about Forza (which were referenced above) are that the basic samples have more range than that, and in fact don't have as much built-in "BRAAAM" as do some other libraries, for example. There were also comparisons of Forza to another well-known brass library in which most of the listeners seem to have the same impression.

I'm talking about the Traditional patches here, by the way. With the sound design elements, distortion, etc., one can probably get as much of the loud stuff as one needs.

P.S.: by the way, I also have CineBrass Pro, have compared them head to head, and Forzo can definitely do "quiet" stuff more than CBP can.


----------



## Eric G (Aug 27, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> The fact that Heavyocity targeted their tutorials and advertising to the main crowd of potential customers who are making trailer music and who want "all BRAAAM, all the time" does not indicate that is all the library can do, or even that this is necessarily what the library is best at. My first-hand observations about Forza (which were referenced above) are that the basic samples have more range than that, and in fact don't have as much built-in "BRAAAM" as do some other libraries, for example. There were also comparisons of Forza to another well-known brass library in which most of the listeners seem to have the same impression.
> 
> I'm talking about the Traditional patches here, by the way. With the sound design elements, distortion, etc., one can probably get as much of the loud stuff as one needs.
> 
> P.S.: by the way, I also have CineBrass Pro, have compared them head to head, and Forzo can definitely do "quiet" stuff more than CBP can.



OK. Anything can be used for anything. On another thread they are saying FORZO's traditional patches don't have enough range compared to the HWB. Go figure.

And the original comment was about what about Heavyocity's INTENT for the library and whether they were likely to expand the library with Legato. I say they likely won't, but what do I know?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 27, 2018)

Eric G said:


> And the original comment was about what about Heavyocity's INTENT for the library and whether they were likely to expand the library with Legato. I say they likely won't, but what do I know?



On that point I agree with you. Both because Heavyocity's rep essentially said that in a thread here already, and because I concur that their main goal here is to provide the sound design aspects where legato wouldn't be a good fit, not just to provide traditional instrument articulations. I guess that is okay with me because I do have other brass libraries with legato, and because I don't think brass lines without legato are quite as noticeable as with, say, strings.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 2, 2018)

I beg to differ with the assumption that Forzo is geared to trailer music. This opinion seems to eminate from orchestrators... I come from a songwriter perspective and FORZO is amazing for all kinds of traditional sonwriting...a much larger market than orchestrators and trailer writers... any songwriter doing ROCK, emo, country , or literally ALL the other genres would be thrilled with Forzo... its beautiful sounds, extreme flexibility, amazing polyrhythmic capabilities, and sound design awesomness is unparalled. It can be intimate, convey huge amounts of emotion, offers balls assed angst and majestic power...or simply provide a wonderful brass bed... the possibilities are virtually endless.And all of THAT is on top of wonderful base brass sounds.

I have oooodles of brass libs...spent a wad on um...and wouldn't have bought most of them had FORZO existed at the time. It is a true wonder in its own league and greatly expands the usefulness of brass instruments to a much wider spectrum of creators...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 2, 2018)

Vastman said:


> I beg to differ with the assumption that Forzo is geared to trailer music. This opinion seems to eminate from orchestrators... I come from a songwriter perspective and FORZO is amazing for all kinds of traditional sonwriting...a much larger market than orchestrators and trailer writers... any songwriter doing ROCK, emo, country , or literally ALL the other genres would be thrilled with Forzo... its beautiful sounds, extreme flexibility, amazing polyrhythmic capabilities, and sound design awesomness is unparalled. It can be intimate, convey huge amounts of emotion, offers balls assed angst and majestic power...or simply provide a wonderful brass bed... the possibilities are virtually endless.And all of THAT is on top of wonderful base brass sounds.
> 
> I have oooodles of brass libs...spent a wad on um...and wouldn't have bought most of them had FORZO existed at the time. It is a true wonder in its own league and greatly expands the usefulness of brass instruments to a much wider spectrum of creators...


I'm really glad to hear you say that as I'm downloading it right now.
After saying, nah I don't need this. I just couldn't get away from the sound. It's not so much the sound design capabilities though that is a very nice feature and will no doubt be a ton of fun to work with but instead it is the sound of the base library that really got me in the end. At low dynamics and high. I think I almost prefer its low level brass choral sound to the ear shredding top end. It just sounds gorgeous. This wasn't an easy decision for me (that's not a reflection on Heavyocity so much as on me), but done now and I will see what I think once I get my teeth into it.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I'm really glad to hear you say that as I'm downloading it right now.
> After saying, nah I don't need this. I just couldn't get away from the sound. It's not so much the sound design capabilities though that is a very nice feature and will no doubt be a ton of fun to work with but instead it is the sound of the base library that really got me in the end. At low dynamics and high. I think I almost prefer its low level brass choral sound to the ear shredding top end. It just sounds gorgeous. This wasn't an easy decision for me (that's not a reflection on Heavyocity so much as on me), but done now and I will see what I think once I get my teeth into it.


It really is beautifully flexible... Much, much more than just a trailer-esque brass library... At the risk of sounding like a fanboy, I think Heavyocity currently has some of the most thoughtful scripting available for Kontakt. Despite its deceptively small size, it gives you a color palette you would think requires two to three times the space...

Frankly, I wish all developers would get on the same Scripting page as them... They tend to do one major version of something, really well, that holds its own for the long haul, unlike developers that keep releasing an annual rehash of basically the same thing they've already done... (I won't name names, but I can think of a few other favorite libraries that could double or triple their potential simply with some thoughtful scripting...)

I can't think of too many other developers that aren't trying to sell you an annual _new _monolithic version of something you basically already have, as opposed to just putting out one singular all-arounder library with 5-10 year shelf life, and a few substantially price-reduced 'expansion' packs that fill a few more obscure niches...


----------



## Vastman (Sep 3, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> It really is beautifully flexible... Much, much more than just a trailer-esque brass library... At the risk of sounding like a fanboy, I think Heavyocity currently has some of the most thoughtful scripting available for Kontakt. Despite its deceptively small size, it gives you a color palette you would think requires two to three times the space...
> 
> Frankly, I wish all developers would get on the same Scripting page as them... They tend to do one major version of something, really well, that holds its own for the long haul, unlike developers that keep releasing an annual rehash of basically the same thing they've already done... (I won't name names, but I can think of a few other favorite libraries that could double or triple their potential simply with some thoughtful scripting...)
> 
> I can't think of too many other developers that aren't trying to sell you an annual _new _monolithic version of something you basically already have, as opposed to just putting out one singular all-arounder library with 5-10 year shelf life, and a few substantially price-reduced 'expansion' packs that fill a few more obscure niches...



You said a huge amount, jcrosby. and I agree with EVERY word. Perhaps the only company I hold in such high esteem is Spectrasonics...the 2.5 FREE omnisphere update is a blow mind...

I'm rapidly losing interest in new releases from the other go to vendors gushisng about their latest costly REHASH of loads of terabytes already on my drives...even the smaller vendors are rehashing and often merely repackage in a fluffy new gui I have to learn and some are riddled with bugs. Spent SEVERAL thousands of bucks on such libraries this year and even more last year. Selling my farm let me go wilder than normal!

After FORZO I have to laugh at the "new chapter" and "revolutionary" rhetoric of the big boys...how many of these clone libraries do we need??? Then again, WTF do I know...till now I was buying them all! A fellow creator was out visiting this weekend and I honestly said..."wish I could just give half of this crap to you! I ain't really using it"

Heavyocity truly innovates, brings something radically new to the status quo, does it without a lot of huha, and is one of only two companys I respect and immediately take notice when they tease a new offering. FORZO came at a great time...a real contrast to a bunch of other stuff rehashing other stuff...

So glad they exist. Find it laughable this thread has gotten so few responses when compared to some of the rehashers...wierd!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2018)

Vastman said:


> You said a huge amount, jcrosby. and I agree with EVERY word. Perhaps the only company I hold in such high esteem is Spectrasonics...the 2.5 FREE omnisphere update is a blow mind...
> Heavyocity truly innovates, brings something radically new to the status quo, does it without a lot of huha, and is one of only two companys I respect and immediately take notice when they tease a new offering. FORZO came at a great time...a real contrast to a bunch of other stuff rehashing other stuff...
> So glad they exist. Find it laughable this thread has gotten so few responses when compared to some of the rehashers...wierd!



Without 'dedicated' Brass Lib ( lots of decent others: BO_Inspire 1&2, The Orchestra, Sonokinetics, etc.).
I'm reading you as stating you would choose FORZO today rather than CineBrass COMPLETE Bundle ? 

Know better than to ask 'What should I choose?'. If YOU would choose FORZO, instead, then I feel I get the desired response.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 3, 2018)

Well...never got a link to see what you are creating...ive shared a lot of my focus with you...both publically and privately but still don't have a clue as to what you are striving for...your music, your goals, etc... but for me? As a non orchestrator? No question... FORZO 

Most folks here are creating lovely complex orchestral things...they're the modern equivalent of classical music...amazing stuff. NOT my focus, but I've told you that before...


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Well...never got a link to see what you are creating...ive shared a lot of my focus with you...both publically and privately but still don't have a clue as to what you are striving for...your music, your goals, etc... but for me? As a non orchestrator? No question... FORZO
> 
> Most folks here are creating lovely complex orchestral things...they're the modern equivalent of classical music...amazing stuff. NOT my focus, but I've told you that before...



Mainly trying here to sort 'full' main Brass Lib versus FORZO. You have specific current projects /interests.
I'm focused more on building the best set of top tools that are most likely to meet what projects /interests arise (not commercially/professionally). 
FORZO is clearly a most capable and impressive Brass library. My pianist/organist background gives me no sense of what it may not include ….

(edit) _sorry, I chose to not mention that I have EDU price approval for CineBrass COMPLETE Bundle ….. which brings it right to FORZO cost. 
This is why my narrow focus is on what FORZO may not include when compared.
I have several HO Expansion Packs, and have little doubt about how well FORZO does with its existing content._


----------



## procreative (Sep 3, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Mainly trying here to sort 'full' main Brass Lib versus FORZO. You have specific current projects /interests.
> I'm focused more on building the best set of top tools that are most likely to meet what projects /interests arise (not commercially/professionally).
> FORZO is clearly a most capable and impressive Brass library. My pianist/organist background gives me no sense of what it may not include ….
> 
> ...



If you want a bread and butter Brass library that can do most of the basics without much in the way of aleotoric or sfx stuff and its a choice between Forzo and CineBrass then I would probably say CineBrass.

Reason is if you wanted to produce quasi-classical stuff, the choice of Brass in Forzo is heavily tilted towards the Low Brass.

If you want to expand your choices, Hollywood Brass is still a good contender.

Forzo is a good library, but better suited to hybrid/trailer and music not trying to be "classical".


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2018)

procreative said:


> If you want a bread and butter Brass library that can do most of the basics without much in the way of aleotoric or sfx stuff and its a choice between Forzo and CineBrass then I would probably say CineBrass.
> 
> Reason is if you wanted to produce quasi-classical stuff, the choice of Brass in Forzo is heavily tilted towards the Low Brass.
> 
> ...



Always helpful hear alternative perspectives to consolidate lots of fragmented impressions ! 
At this lower ($500) price point, it seems clear that FORZO and CineBrass COMPLETE are both valid additions.
When I add your comments, CineBrass seems better 'today' purchase. My other Brass libraries (Albions/BO_Inspire/The Orch/ Adventure Brass) can help with aleatoric /sfx needs until a bit later. 
Truly appreciate ongoing help, as FORZO Intro price ends tonight ….

THX!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey Forzo owners, Just opening up after download and haven't moved past the horns yet. But whoa! the sound is gorgeous (so far). 

I have found a possible bug though. Apologies if this has been pointed out elsewhere (I haven't seen it yet) but if not can somebody else check their horns long sustain patch, close mic solo; I'm getting a drop to mono at the top of the range. Interestingly the extent of it changes with dynamic layer. On lowest and mid dynamic layers my samples are good up to C3 and from C#3 they drop to mono. For High dynamic layer the mono drop out starts at C3. Can anyone else duplicate this before I bother Heavy?

This is only on the close mic, long sustain.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi All! Because of the holiday yesterday, we've decided to extend our sale for another 24 hours! You can still get $150 off FORZO until midnight tonight. Enjoy!






-Ari @Heavyocity


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 4, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I have found a possible bug though. Apologies if this has been pointed out elsewhere (I haven't seen it yet) but if not can somebody else check their horns long sustain patch, close mic solo; I'm getting a drop to mono at the top of the range. Interestingly the extent of it changes with dynamic layer. On lowest and mid dynamic layers my samples are good up to C3 and from C#3 they drop to mono. For High dynamic layer the mono drop out starts at C3. Can anyone else duplicate this before I bother Heavy?
> 
> This is only on the close mic, long sustain.



I just checked, and I think you may be right, although it is difficult to be sure. Approximately above the notes you mentioned, the right channel volume does seem to drop to a lower level, but it is still there, it's just quieter than in the lower ranges. However, when I then try rebalancing the sides using Forzo's pan control and then sum the results to mono, there's virtually no detectable difference, whereas when I do the same for lower notes, it is very obvious when mono summing is in use. So yes, I'd say you seem to be correct that there may be only a mono sample in use up there, although it seems like they may have attempted to shift it in the stereo image in order to put a little bit of signal on the right side.

Fortunately I don't see myself using all close mics very often, nor using that obscenely high range of the horns that often either.  (If you want to see some horn players on a murderous rampage, ask them to play these notes, hehe.) If there's an actual bug here that can be fixed by HO, that's great, but I also think I could live with it as is if need be.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Sep 4, 2018)

sounds terribly good
but i do have a problem
i can only use it in Demo mode
and when i do retry in Native Access 
i get the error Installation failed 
Directory does not contain a valid library.
ive turned my computer off and on 
ive deleted the entire library 
and redownloaded it 
in preferences the content path is the library path.
dont really know what i am overseeing.
anybody else running into this?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 4, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> I just checked, and I think you may be right, although it is difficult to be sure. Approximately above the notes you mentioned, the right channel volume does seem to drop to a lower level, but it is still there, it's just quieter than in the lower ranges. However, when I then try rebalancing the sides using Forzo's pan control and then sum the results to mono, there's virtually no detectable difference, whereas when I do the same for lower notes, it is very obvious when mono summing is in use. So yes, I'd say you seem to be correct that there may be only a mono sample in use up there, although it seems like they may have attempted to shift it in the stereo image in order to put a little bit of signal on the right side.
> 
> Fortunately I don't see myself using all close mics very often, nor using that obscenely high range of the horns that often either.  (If you want to see some horn players on a murderous rampage, ask them to play these notes, hehe.) If there's an actual bug here that can be fixed by HO, that's great, but I also think I could live with it as is if need be.


Haha! Yes I know what you’re saying both for horn players and that this “bug” is live-with-able.

I’m also hearing some artefacts (sounds like a resonance/freq sweep) when stretching the crescendos and swells using the tempo-synch switch in the horns (haven’t tested other instruments yet). Does anyone else hear that? I didn’t hear it in Daniel’s walkthrough and I’m hearing it with headphones on. I would probably find it more difficult to hear through my monitors.

Also, anyone with Berlin Brass, combining the trumpet 1 (legato) with Forzo trumpets (plus a little tweak for level balancing and verb matching), glorious!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 4, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I’m also hearing some artefacts (sounds like a resonance sweep) when stretching the crescendos and swells using the tempo-synch switch in the horns (haven’t tested other instruments yet). Does anyone else hear that? I didn’t hear it in Daniel’s walkthrough and I’m hearing it with headphones on.



If you are talking about the crescendo artifacts where it sounds like two different dynamic levels were spliced together with little or no crossfade (and heard several times through the crescendo), then yes, I knew about them all along, even before I bought the library, because I heard them in Daniel’s video (listen again when he gets to that part … the artifacts are very much in evidence). Those artifacts in some of the crescendos ALMOST dissuaded me from buying Forzo … except that I decided those articulations wouldn’t be used that often and wouldn’t be quite that exposed, and that the other articulations more than made up for it. (Waves, waves and more waves ... yes please!)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 4, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> If you are talking about the crescendo artifacts where it sounds like two different dynamic levels were spliced together with little or no crossfade (and heard several times through the crescendo), then yes, I knew about them all along, even before I bought the library, because I heard them in Daniel’s video (listen again when he gets to that part … the artifacts are very much in evidence). Those artifacts in some of the crescendos ALMOST dissuaded me from buying Forzo … except that I decided those articulations wouldn’t be used that often and wouldn’t be quite that exposed, and that the other articulations more than made up for it. (Waves, waves and more waves ... yes please!)


Thanks for the reply. All good. Obviously need to clean out me ears when listening to walk throughs. And completely agree that despite my nitpicks above this does sound glorious (and FWIW I’m a former brass player, though I’ve not raised a trumpet in anger for many years now).


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 4, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thanks for the reply. All good. Obviously need to clean out me ears when listening to walk throughs. And completely agree that despite my nitpicks above this does sound glorious (and FWIW I’m a former brass player, though I’ve not raised a trumpet in anger for many years now).



Same here, except I was a horn player. Then I got distracted by the guitar, and the rest is non-history.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 5, 2018)

...never mind.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 16, 2018)

Soundlex said:


> Pretty disappointed by Forzo... It really lack something, at least the traditional part. For trailers it doesn't really sit well in the mix. For example, I always end up replacing the swells by an Ark1 or such because they just don't cut trough at all!



You’ve written that in a couple of different posts now. You must be really disappointed with it.


----------

